# 5 Best MTB Upgrades



## phorest (Jul 29, 2009)

It seems important to point out that "the best seat dropper" also needs to fit your specific frame and seat height, and that, generally speaking, you'll want the most drop that fits.


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 1996)

Absolutely! Maximize the drop!

Good news is the PNW and OneUp droppers have adjustable drop travel that can be limited by shims. thus if the saddle is too high at the fully extended height, the user can install shims to limit the travel and top out at the desired height of the rider.


----------



## jimmydean (Feb 25, 2007)

I upgraded the drivetrain on my RM7 to 1x11 and upgraded the suspension, almost like a new bike. I need to add a dropper post and wish I could find some wheels. 26's are hard to find.


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 1996)

And with new bikes in such short supply these days, these tips can help freshen up that old bike of yours and really give it that essential performance that is meaningful to your style of riding.

And you can choose which part to optimize.


----------



## ag2prcntr (Jun 4, 2020)

I'd argue that an air front fork with dampen and rebound control would come before a dropper or wheels. Most "first" mountain bikes that people buy entering the sport typically have spring front forks. Such an injustice but definitely understandable. The "wow, this is a totally different bike" came when I replaced the fork, followed closely by the 1x, tires, dropper, and wheels (in that order)


----------



## Steve_Doyle (Aug 6, 2020)

If you have an older (or dare i say) a cheaper mtb the first upgrade in my mind would be a 1x set up, after all it's not a racing bike!. Followed by forks, wheels and then then a dropper post for out of the saddle riding.


----------



## Wander_Jolly (Aug 11, 2020)

Amazing piece of information. Also take a look at Best Mountain Bike - Entry Level Bikes For Beginners: 2020 Edition. https://bikesreviewed.com/mountain/best-beginner-entry-level-bike/


----------



## Paulo_Gerbalin (Sep 11, 2020)

I agree. I almost bought a dropper post with the wrong diameter. I only realized because a friend pointed it out to me


----------

